# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درامد و کار علوم ازمایشگاه

## kounkory75

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه درامد رشته علوم ازمایشگاه چنده واینکه دقیقا کارشون چیه؟وکسایی که میرن این رشته تعدادشون زیاده؟؟؟

----------


## kounkory75

کسی نیس؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bio97

با لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی میتونی  درآمد ماهی 800 تا 1200 درآمد داشته باشی اگه دکترای یکی از گرایش های علوم آزمایشگاهی رو بگیری میتونی مجوز آزمایشگاه بزنی که درآمدش فوق العادس حدود ماهی 20 تا 30 میلیون
واقعا رشته خوبی چون آینده داره  
در ضمن بستگی به خودت داره باید دوره لیسانس  کار یاد گرفته باشی اگر کار بلد باشی هر آزمایشگاه و بیمارستانی منتو میکشن

----------


## BacheMosbat

بنظرم بعد سه تا رشته خاص و فیزیوتوراپی که کلا اونا بحثشون جداس علوم ازمایشگاهی واسه کسی که روحیه و حوصله و علاقه ای به رشته هایی مثل هوشبری و اتاق عمل و پرستاری و ... نداره رشته تمیز و خوبیه اگه کسی بتونه تا دکترا ادامش بده که دیگه عااالیه / انشالله خودمم امسال اگه برسونم همین رشته رو میرم  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی اگه دنبال حقوق خوب با چهار سال درس خوندن هستی پرستاری هست

----------


## ehsan_yany

علوم آزمایشگاهی متاسفانه در بخش خصوصی درامد بسیار پایینی داره ماهی 800 تا 1200 و بخش دولتی هم متاسفانه استخدامی خیلی خیلی کمه و تعداد فارغ التحصیلان این رشته هم خیلی زیاده پس عملا شانس استخدام دولتی خیلی کمه.
من خودم کارشناسی علوم آزمایشگاهی دارم. 3 سال کار کردم و امسال به این نتیجه رسیدم اگه دوباره کنکور بدم و حتی پرستاری بخونم زودتر استخدام میشم و درامدم هم حدود دو برابر علوم ازمایشگاهی میشه.
در مورد ادامه تحصیل هم متاسفانه الان فقط به متخصص پاتولوژی مجوز تاسیس میدن.
به نظرم علوم آزمایشگاهی اولویت آخرتون باشه. فقط از دور قشنگه...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## koenigsegg

چه گرایشی رو باید بخونی تا بتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی؟
چن سال باید درس بخونی ؟

----------


## rezagmi

> چه گرایشی رو باید بخونی تا بتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی؟
> چن سال باید درس بخونی ؟


سر جمع خیلی دربیاره نهایت نهایتش 2 تومن
+دکترا بگیری هم نمیتونی آزمایشگاه بزنی علوم آزمایشگاهی آزمایشگاه بزنه پس متخصص پاتولوژی چیکار کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50): 
اون دوستی هم که پرسیده کارشون دقیقا چی هست: تو آزمایشگاه رو نمونه ها کار میکنن همین سنجش قند خون و اوره ادرار و ... که از آزمایشگاه درخواست میشه تکنسین علوم آزمایشگاهی با روشتهای دستی اتوماتیک یا نیمه اتوماتیک میزانها رو تعیین میکنه و گزارش میکنه

----------


## koenigsegg

> سر جمع خیلی دربیاره نهایت نهایتش 2 تومن
> +دکترا بگیری هم نمیتونی آزمایشگاه بزنی علوم آزمایشگاهی آزمایشگاه بزنه پس متخصص پاتولوژی چیکار کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اون دوستی هم که پرسیده کارشون دقیقا چی هست: تو آزمایشگاه رو نمونه ها کار میکنن همین سنجش قند خون و اوره ادرار و ... که از آزمایشگاه درخواست میشه تکنسین علوم آزمایشگاهی با روشتهای دستی اتوماتیک یا نیمه اتوماتیک میزانها رو تعیین میکنه و گزارش میکنه


از علوم ازمایشگاهی باید تخصص باتولوژی بگیری؟؟
کلن تا تخصص پاتولوژی چن واحد داره؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

> از علوم ازمایشگاهی باید تخصص باتولوژی بگیری؟؟
> کلن تا تخصص پاتولوژی چن واحد داره؟؟


پاتولوژی یکی از تخصص های پزشکیه
7سال پزشکی + 4 سال هم تخصص پاتولوژی اگه قبول بشه شد البته :Yahoo (10): جمعا میشه 11 سال بدون احتساب دوره دوساله تعهد خدمات نیروی انسانی که قبل از آزمون دستیاری باید بگذرونی اونهم حساب کنی از قبولی در کنکور تا اتمام حدود 13 سال میشه به شرطی که همون بار اول تخصص رو قبول بشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## bio97

اتفاقا الان اگه چند نفر دکترای گرایش های علوم  آزمایشگاهی برن مجوز آزمایشگاه میدن 
مثلا دکترای بیوشیمی بالینی و دکتری ایمنی و دکتری میکروب شناسی  هرکدام امتیاز مخصوص داره
الان هم داره برای دکترای های علوم پزشکی تصویب میشه که بتونن  مجوز آزمایشگاه بزنن
4 سال کارشناسی دو سال  ارشد 4 سال هم دکترا
البته دکتری ژنتیک پزشکی هم الان خیلی رو بورسه ولی خیلی قبولی سخته اگه دکترا رو بگیری میتونی آزمایشگاه تخصصی ژنتیک بزنی در مورد بیماریها و مشاوره قبل از ازدواج خیلی از آزمایشهایی دیگه

----------


## rezagmi

> اتفاقا الان اگه چند نفر دکترای گرایش های علوم  آزمایشگاهی برن مجوز آزمایشگاه میدن 
> مثلا دکترای بیوشیمی بالینی و دکتری ایمنی و دکتری میکروب شناسی  هرکدام امتیاز مخصوص داره
> الان هم داره برای دکترای های علوم پزشکی تصویب میشه که بتونن  مجوز آزمایشگاه بزنن
> 4 سال کارشناسی دو سال  ارشد 4 سال هم دکترا
> البته دکتری ژنتیک پزشکی هم الان خیلی رو بورسه ولی خیلی قبولی سخته اگه دکترا رو بگیری میتونی آزمایشگاه تخصصی ژنتیک بزنی در مورد بیماریها و مشاوره قبل از ازدواج خیلی از آزمایشهایی دیگه


شنیدم چندنفر باهم جمع بشن میشه ولی باز شنیدم اون رو هم سخت میدن :Yahoo (114): اگر اطلاعات بیشتری داشتید خوشحال میشم استفاده بکنم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## rezagmi

> اتفاقا الان اگه چند نفر دکترای گرایش های علوم  آزمایشگاهی برن مجوز آزمایشگاه میدن 
> مثلا دکترای بیوشیمی بالینی و دکتری ایمنی و دکتری میکروب شناسی  هرکدام امتیاز مخصوص داره
> الان هم داره برای دکترای های علوم پزشکی تصویب میشه که بتونن  مجوز آزمایشگاه بزنن
> 4 سال کارشناسی دو سال  ارشد 4 سال هم دکترا
> البته دکتری ژنتیک پزشکی هم الان خیلی رو بورسه ولی خیلی قبولی سخته اگه دکترا رو بگیری میتونی آزمایشگاه تخصصی ژنتیک بزنی در مورد بیماریها و مشاوره قبل از ازدواج خیلی از آزمایشهایی دیگه


اگر به اواخر عمر دولت دهم بازگردیم و ماجرای به کارگیری ماماها در شغل پرستاری -که جدای حل مشکل بیکاری ماماها، رفع کمبود پرستار هدف دیگر آن معرفی شده بود و اعتراضات زیادی در هر دو گروه به همراه داشت را- به یاد آوریم، توجه به ماجرای اخیر مجابمان خواهد کرد که این سلیقه‌ای عمل کردن تبدیل به رویه برخی مسئولان در وزارت بهداشت شده است!

به گزارش «تابناک»، متخصصان و دانشجویان آسیب شناسی (پاتولوژی) که چندی پیش همزمان با انتشار کتاب ارزش نسبی خدمات درمانی و مراقبتهای سلامت اعتراضشان بالا گرفته و در دیدار با وزیر بهداشت قول های مساعدی برای حل مشکل گرفته بودند، چند روزی است که دوباره اینقدر عرصه را بر خود تنگ یافته‌اند که مجبور شده‌اند مقابل این وزارت خانه تحصن کرده و حتی از آن بالاتر، خواستار خروج از جمع پاتولوژیست ها شوند!

ماجرا از نامه‌ای شروع شد که مدیر کل آزمایشگاه مرجع سلامت ذیل آن را امضا کرده و بر اساس آن، انحصار این متخصصان برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه پاتولوژی و پاتوبیولوژی ندید گرفته شده و کسانی هم تراز با ایشان در اعطای این مجوز انگاشته شده‌اند که به کل پزشک نیستند و هیچ ارتباط مستقیمی با درمان ندارند!

شروط قانونی که ندید گرفته شده است

یکی از رزیدنت های معترض در این باره می‌گوید: در حالی که قانون صراحت دارد مجوز تاسیس چنین آزمایشگاه هایی به پاتولوژیست ها داده شود، اما این قانون همیشه نادیده گرفته می‌شود؛ در سالهای دورتر دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی هم مجاز شناخته شدند تا کمبود پاتولوژیست مشکل ساز نشود اما اکنون با وجودی که دکترای پاتولوژیست تربیت می‌شوند و تخصص علوم آزمایشگاهی برچیده شده، هیچ توجیهی برای زیر پا گذاشتن قانون وجود ندارد.

وی می‌افزاید: دکتر میراب سمیعی در حالی دکترای تک رشته ای را مجاز به تاسیس آزمایشگاه دانسته که قانون به صراحت چیز دیگری می‌گوید و علاوه بر آن، منطق نیز به غلط بودن این تصمیم حکم می‌دهد چراکه تفاوت میان آنچه ما آموخته‌ایم با آنچه دکترای phd خوانده اند بسیار زیاد است؛ تجربه سالهای طولانی پزشکی پشت تخصص ماست که می‌تواند در تشخیص بسیار موثر باشد، در حالی که دکترای تک رشته‌ای با علایم بالینی بیمار هیچ آشنایی نداشته و ندارند و اصلا پزشک نیستند!

بدین ترتیب تحصنی با حضور رزیدنت ها و فارغ التحصیلان پاتولوژی مقابل وزارت بهداشت شکل گرفت که به نظر می‌آید موقتا شکسته شده تا مذاکرات نمایندگان این متخصصان با مسئولان پیگیری شود؛ تحصنی که با نامه نگاری رزیدنت های این رشته به وزارت بهداشت برای تغییر رشته، بسیار جدی است و حکایت از آن دارد که حل و فصلش نیازمند تدبیرهای عاجل و موثر است.

فرید کرمی، رییس انجمن پاتولوژی در این باره به «تابناک» می‌گوید: معتقدیم تا مجاری قانونی وجود دارد، اقداماتی مانند تحصن مناسب نیست به همین دلیل از دانشجویان و متخصصان خواستیم به این اقدامات خود پایان دهند اما این در حالی است که متاسفانه شاهدیم آزمایشگاه مرجع سلامت به عنوان مرجع سیاستگذار آزمایشگاه های کشور در طول عمر خود، نه هیچگاه مسئولانی از خانواده پاتولوژیستها به خود دیده و نه تا امروز آن توجهی که لازم بوده را به این رشته داشته که در نتیجه آن گاه تصمیمات عجیب و غریبی اتخاذ می‌شود که اگر اعتراض و رسانه‌ای کردن ماجرا نباشد، اصلاح کردنشان غیر ممکن به نظر می‌رسد.

وی می‌افزاید: در حالی که سیاست های آموزشی نظام مدت هاست بر تربیت پاتولوژیست قرار گرفته و کشورمان به مانند کشورهای توسعه یافته نگاه تخصصی به این مسائل نشان داده، اما شاهدیم که به سادگی هر چه تمام تر این مسیر قانونی گاه خدشه دار می‌شود و توجیه آن، اشتغال آفرینی برای متخصصانی است که مسئولان نتوانسته‌اند بازار کاری مورد نیاز برای جذبشان را فراهم آورند.

نامه جنجال آفرین

کرمی در ادامه با اشاره به این نکته که نتیجه چنین بی توجهی هایی، گریزان شدن پزشکان از ادامه تحصیل در این رشته و در نتیجه بی فایده شدن دایر کردن آن در دانشگاه ها خواهد شد، می‌گوید: قطعا نمی‌توان مشکل بیکاری برخی فارغ التحصیلان را با هل دادن ایشان به زمینه های کار تخصصی دیگران حل کرد. اگر قرار است به مانند آنچه در سالهای گذشته رخ داد، برخی را با دایر کردن دوره های کوتاه مدت به شمول افراد واجد شرایط تاسیس آزمایشگاه برسانید و یا فارغ التحصیلانی که کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا در یک رشته خاص گرفته‌اند را به جای پاتولوژیست ها به کار بگیرید، پس چرا پاتولوژیست تربیت کرده‌اید و برتری ایشان را در چه می‌دانید؟

رئیس انجمن آسیب شناسی می‌افزاید: البته این تنها مشکل ما نیست بلکه زمانی که تدوین کتاب ارزش نسبی خدمات درمانی و مراقبتهای سلامت در دست اقدام بود، انتظار داشتیم که از نادیده گرفتن خلاصی بیابیم که بعد معلوم شد اینچنین نیست و بهتر است ان تخصص مهم را رها کرده و به سراغ طبابت به عنوان پزشک عمومی برویم!

کرمی با اشاره به اینکه چنین رویکردی موجب خواهد شد به مرور زمان فارغ التحصیلان طب عمومی علاقه ای به ادامه تحصیل در این رشته که مادر طب به شمار می‌رود نداشته باشند، می‌گوید: پاتولوژیست ها از آینده شغلی خود مطمئن نیستند و به این ترتیب که پیش می‌رویم در سالهای آتی نخبگان طب عمومی از پاتولوژی روی گردان خواهند بود چراکه راه آسان تری برای دیگران رسیدن به امتیازات این تخصص وجود دارد و علاوه بر آن، سطح در آمد اینقدر متفاوت است که گزینه های بسیار بسیار بهتری پیش رویشان قرار خواهد داشت؛ نتیجه همه این اتفاقات نیز چیزی نیست جز ضرر متخصصان این رشته و انبوه بیماران.

وی در پایان می‌گوید: امیدواریم این بار نیز به مانند دفعات قبلی که تصمیمات عجیب و غریب پاتولوژی را تحت تاثیر قرار داده بود، مسئولان به ماجرا ورود کرده و گره گشایی کنند که در غیر اینصورت، به نظر باید به دانشجویان این رشته که درخواست تغییر رشته داده‌اند حق داد! در شرایط حساسی که وزارت خانه طرح مهم سلامت را با قوت به پیش می‌برد، می‌شد با اتخاذ چنین تصمیم های عجیبی حاشیه ساز نشد و همدلی جامعه پزشکی کشور را مخدوش نکرد.

----------


## bio97

ولی خدایش کسی که دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی  رو داره خیلی مهارت نسبت به پاتولوژیست  ها داره اونا فقط میان با مهرشان کار میکنند و بیشتر کارشون بافت شناسیه
اگه مثل قبل دوباره رشته دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی بیاد خیلی خوبه 
ولی  الان متاسفانه باید اول لیسانس بعد ارشد بعد دکترا بخون تا دکتری بگیری
تاسیس آزمایشگاه هم کار خیلی سختی ولی اگه بگیره جدی میگم  نانت تو روغنه  ما تو شهرمان یه آزمایشگاه خصوصی داریم که به گفته خودش خیلی در آمده داره ولی هزینه خرید دستگاههاشون  گرونه  مثل همین دستگاه اتو انالایزر که آزمایشهایی روتین بیوشیمی رو مثل قند و چربی و اوره و کبدی و غیره انجام میده 
قیمت دستگاه خارجی حدود 100 تا 150 میلیون
ولی در کل رشته عالیه باید به کار آزمایشگاه علاقه داشته باشی

----------

